# Epson - PowerLite Home Cinema 3LCD Home Theater Projector



## TwistaHSH (Dec 12, 2008)

What do you all think about this projector? Good for the money, about $1800 on sale? Good for a 12 x 16 HT? Best Projector for a $1500 to $2000 projector budget?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi and sorry for late reply...Too busy.

Haven't seen any reviews yet, but I have the TW-2000 1080p projector which is fantastic. It is also more expensive.
The HC 6100 has many similarities with the TW-2000 specially the D-7 pannels and setup, but 10 bits colour resolution instead of 12 bits which shouldn't be a problem.

This projector appears to be a good solution for the price. You might also consider waiting for some reviews if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## TwistaHSH (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks alot...I want to buy in the next month, so not a huge hurry, but I am concern the prices may raise when the holidays are over. 

I am looking at these two right now and maybe that Panny AE-2000(?):

Epson Model: HC6100 
Sanyo Model: PLV-1080HD

What you think? Sanyo or Epson?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, the panny's a great projector, but I would wait for some reviews of the Epson though


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I got the 6100.
What sold me was also the Epson exchange warrenty.:neener:


----------



## TwistaHSH (Dec 12, 2008)

The Epson just went back to regular price of $2k...what do you all think about the Sanyo?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations Al!!!!!!!

Hope to see a review very soon :T


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes i will post a review i have also been talking with a few local ISF THX calabration people and waiting to here when i can get it calibrated. Then i will post:yay2:


----------

